# What lighting



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey guys I wanna grow some baddass plants in my 135 what kind of lighting should I use? How many watts.


----------



## Altuvie631 (Jul 7, 2005)

wrong forum do in the plant forum


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Yah, I thought i posted there, guess not


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Can a Mod plz move this 2 the right place.Thanks


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

what type of plants are you intrested in growing?


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

Depends on the type of plants but usually around 3w/g will grow most plants. I run 220w on a 100g and have watersprite,duckweed,anarachis, and java moss growing good. But those are all low light plants.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

bmpower007 said:


> Can a Mod plz move this 2 the right place.Thanks


Done


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

If you want some "serious" badass plants then you will need to get about 400 watts of light, a co2 system, and some fertilizers(www.gregwatson.com) has the best ferts. Otherwise go with 2 wpg, so 270 watts, fertilizers, and low light plants. http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide.php
that is one of the best plant guides I have found, check it out and good luck


----------



## sNApple (Apr 7, 2005)

http://www.plantedtank.net/


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

3WPG should be plenty. I've got more light than that on my 135 and I have problems with plants growing sideways due to high light.


----------

